# Dvi



## haldjo1 (4. Juli 2003)

HI
kann mir jemand sagen was der Unterschied zwischen DVI-I und DVI-D Anschlüsen ist?


----------



## Erpel (4. Juli 2003)

* !*
Ganz einfach.
Wer damit nicht umgehn kann:http://www.prad.de/new/lexikon/dvi.html

Aber das nächste mal nehm ich für sowas Bares.


----------

